# Attention North East On-Roaders!!!



## toyomotoman (Sep 3, 2012)

R/C Kinetics Raceway & Hobby in Troy NY is proud to announce our "Asphalt-Attack" On-Road Racing Series. Every Saturday starting at 11AM ,We are the ONLY indoor Asphalt track in the North East. So get out your World GT's, VTA's, F-1's, Touring Cars, and M-Chassis vehicles and come rip on the Tarmac. We have AMB and RC Scoring Pro, on site Hobby Shop, Arcade/Lounge with soda/snack vending and a spacioua pit area. Track is 90' x 40' Join us on facebook.


----------

